# Kernel Patchsets. So many -sources, so little time.

## dubkat

I've been using Gentoo now for almost 7 years, but I only recently started to check out some of the other patch sets offered, as i've always been satisfied with gentoo-sources.

First I tried using pf-sources, and now im checking out zen-sources, and now i see there is ck-sources.  Judging from the descriptions, they all seem to be geared for desktop use (which is what im using them for). but could someone please explain, in simple terms... but deep enough to help person X make a decision on what might be best for them.

ck-source, pf-sources, zen-sources. they all sound like they do the same thing, so.... which is better (yes, i know that's probably subjective), and what are the pros/cons of each of them?

thanks!

----------

## eccerr0r

I think even the mainline vanilla sources tends to be "good enough" ... if not interested in any particular patchset, no real reason to use anything else...

But I tend to use gentoo-sources just because it's more likely to get attention when filing a bug report to Gentoo :D

----------

## Dont Panic

The ck-sources appear to implement only the Con Kolivas patch set along with the Gentoo patch set.

The pf-sources implement a few other goodies, such as the BFQ scheduler (for block i/o), TuxOnIce, and Linux IMQ.

The Zen kernel implements even more experimental stuff.  However, the Zen ebuilds are out-of-date.  There are some separate help threads on using the Zen kernel if you want a more current version.

The relative merits of each patch set are hard to quantify, and usually contentious.  The benefit for any given user is highly dependent on their particular hardware and usage.  You really have to try them to see if they provide you any discernible benefit or not.

The more performance patches a kernel project tries to implement, the more likely they are to run into problems with any given patch set which can act as a road block keeping that kernel current.

I've had fun playing with some of these kernels in the past, and have learned a great deal in the process.

But in my personal experience, by the time my system was slow enough to need performance enhancements from a suped-up kernel, it ended up becoming an exercise in putting lipstick on a pig.

----------

## toralf

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> I think even the mainline vanilla sources tends to be "good enough" ... if not interested in any particular patchset, no real reason to use anything else...

 +1

----------

## Hu

Just to further cloud the mix, consider sys-kernel/hardened-sources.  This patchset trades performance for increased security in the face of exploits.

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

i found git-sources pretty appealing   :Twisted Evil:  , useing it on my laptop, and two desktops, few VMs.

----------

## kimmie

 *Dont Panic wrote:*   

> I've had fun playing .... and have learned a great deal in the process ... but ... it ended up becoming an exercise in putting lipstick on a pig.

 

I too have learned much, and had great fun with pigs in lipstick. Long live lipstick pigs!   :Laughing: 

----------

## aCOSwt

 *Dont Panic wrote:*   

> The ck-sources appear to implement only the Con Kolivas patch set along with the Gentoo patch set.

 

That is to say = Gentoo-sources + the possibility to change the CF Scheduler against the BF Scheduler and increase the timer frequency up to "obscene values"...

This is the one I boot on when operating in a Digital Audio Workstation mode.

I prefer it to other *-sources implementing the ck patchset because the kernel options do not significantly differ from those of the Gentoo-sources I boot on for standard desktop usage and system administration.

----------

## dubkat

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Just to further cloud the mix, consider sys-kernel/hardened-sources.  This patchset trades performance for increased security in the face of exploits.

 

I use hardened-sources on my servers and fileserver, not my desktop.

----------

## dubkat

 *Dont Panic wrote:*   

> The ck-sources appear to implement only the Con Kolivas patch set along with the Gentoo patch set.
> 
> The pf-sources implement a few other goodies, such as the BFQ scheduler (for block i/o), TuxOnIce, and Linux IMQ.
> 
> The Zen kernel implements even more experimental stuff.  However, the Zen ebuilds are out-of-date.  There are some separate help threads on using the Zen kernel if you want a more current version.
> ...

 

So, basically:

ck-sources = a few speed improvements for desktops

pf-sources = even more speedups, plus ToI and IMQ

zen-sources = ZOMG I NEED MOAR VROOM VROOM!!

thanks for your clarification  :Smile: 

----------

